# I.D. this frog



## mrmikk (Feb 15, 2008)

Can anyone ID this frog for me? 

He hopped into my office last night and was kind enough to pose for some photos.

I am thinking either;

1. Litoria nasuta (Rocket Frog)
2. Crinia tinnula (Wallum Froglet)
3. Limnodynastes salmini (Salmon-striped Frog)

I am thinking # 3, but hoping it is #2.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2008)

Striped Marsh


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought it was a bit light in colour for a Striped Marsh, and doesn't have the black blotching on its legs like a striped marsh


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 15, 2008)

Agree with _Lim. peronii_. Colour and pattern alone can be deceptive.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 15, 2008)

i reckon it looks more like a rocket frog?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 15, 2008)

_Lit. nasuta_ has a much more pointed/streamlined shape and a distinct tympanum (indistinct in _Lim. peronii_). Rocket frog also lacks the pale vertebral stripe and darker paravertebrals and tends to lack dark spots on the flanks. Definitely striped marsh.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 15, 2008)

Not sure mate, sorry couldn't be of more assistance.


----------



## meshe1969 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Limnodynastes/peroni/


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 16, 2008)

Paliadon said:


> Not sure mate, sorry couldn't be of more assistance.


 
Trying to improve my photography quality (it took a while to get these three shots) What do you think?


----------



## eipper (Feb 17, 2008)

def limnodynastes peroni

Cheers,Scott


----------

